# Combining two stand alone photos into one image.



## Gnifrus (Mar 25, 2021)

I have two fairly intense and different landscape images with gates (entry ways into who knows what).  One is open and one is closed. Is there a way to combine the two photos into one image (perhaps one on top and one below), allowing the viewer to see and consider the two options? I am hoping this would be both fun and creative. I use Topaz 2 to do my editing. I'm not a master of photoshop, but have friends who would be willing to help me. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## JBPhotog (Mar 25, 2021)

If you images are the same dimensions then it is very easy.

- Open them both in PhotoShop, select the 'Move' tool and SHIFT click and drag one of them onto the other image tab. This will centre your dragged image and put it on a new layer.
- Then go to the 'Image' menu and Choose 'Canvas Size', click the upper middle square in the canvas size dialogue box and change the settings to 'Percent' and select 100% and click 'Okay'.
- Now select the 'Move' tool and drag or 'Shift + down arrow' and move your new layer image below 'Layer 0', you now have both images stacked on the same canvas. Save in the format of your choosing.
- Done.


----------

